# Funny guns



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

A rediculous thing to do to a gun.

I know there are some dumb things people do to guns..

But this is funny.

Me not being a Cowboy fan..ya know...makes it really funny.

:facepalm:









Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't tell me that you ain't a "powder burn" inhaler..:wave:

Better than coffee...









Jim


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I've always loved the way my M1A smells after firing. I though maybe I was weird.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> I've always loved the way my M1A smells after firing. I though maybe I was weird.


Well I'm sure according to the non preppers you are weird lol.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Nothing like it early in the morning to get your adrenaline going.









Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

This is my .44mag Dueling suicide pistol.
(never been fired)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

AmishHeart said:


> I've always loved the way my M1A smells after firing. I though maybe I was weird.


ME TOO! Although a nice FAL has a likable bouquet, like iced Mocha.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

yo...da hood..double trouble....bro









Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's another favorite of the chronically depressed.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Is that an iphone bro?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

No, but this is!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Are my eyes playin tricks on me?
Or is this a PVC shotgun?
OMG









Jim


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Are my eyes playin tricks on me?
> Or is this a PVC shotgun?
> OMG
> 
> ...


Looks like it to me. Would the pvc handle the pressure?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Are my eyes playin tricks on me?
> Or is this a PVC shotgun?
> OMG
> 
> ...


I've always been a large proponent of a scope on a shot gun!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> Looks like it to me. Would the pvc handle the pressure?


Not even close.
It is meant to be a joke apparently.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Less funny than weird, here is a prototype rifle where they tried to make a 9mm carbine by merging a Luger and a M1 Carbine.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> Less funny than weird, here is a prototype rifle where they tried to make a 9mm carbine by merging a Luger and a M1 Carbine.


That would be pretty cool, except I never seen a Luger that was dependable .

jammomatics.

Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I submit for your viewing pleasure, a Mosin Nagant pellet rifle.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

These are old but kind of interesting. My brother had one in pretty good shape but it was one of the few guns we never shot. Commonly called a "knuckle duster"


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's another odd one. It's a Ruger 10/22 made to look like a muzzleloading pistol.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> I submit for your viewing pleasure, a Mosin Nagant pellet rifle.


Dude you broke your gun. lol


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

TRy packin this one around.....


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I submit for your viewing pleasure, a Mosin Nagant pellet rifle.


That's a thing of beauty actually. Love the Mosin kind of like a person loves a really stupid dog.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

How about an Astra 400 9mm with a 35 round magazine. I wonder if they called that a U-mag.










Or maybe a staple gun turned .22LR.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> How about an Astra 400 9mm with a 35 round magazine. I wonder if they called that a U-mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder if that staple gun actually fires.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I wonder if that staple gun actually fires.


I could easily make one that did fire. The one in the picture looks like it had no real barrel though. Though small and weak by many standards the twenty two still can blow up in your face if the cartridge is not properly supported.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mosin Nagant Tactical! For when you have about $200 and want to be the only kid in your airsoft club that owns a REAL gun. 










And this one could be the most accurate Mosin Nagant ever made.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Funny gun...but for real..

I would give it a try if the price was right.

https://www.xproducts.com/product/can-cannon-soda-can-launcher-ar-15-m16/








Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Funny gun...but for real..
> 
> I would give it a try if the price was right.
> 
> ...


I have seen but not shot a can launcher like that. Looks like fun.

But I have played a round of Rifle Golf. Was very interesting. The only game of golf I ever enjoyed.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

DHBNSMA,.wo3itj


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> What is that? A 15 iron?


Sounds about right.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Sounds about right.


Now that's cool. I know I wouldnt want to be on the receiving end of that. I wonder what the kinetic energy would be at 200 yards.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

A little modification and some choreboys, you now have a suppressor.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

the ball launcher would certainly make a poor man's less-lethal weapon.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> the ball launcher would certainly make a poor man's less-lethal weapon.


I imagine one could turn the can launcher into a homemade grenade or pipe bomb launcher as well. Thinking post rule of law of course.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

OK, I admit I looked at them on Ebay! 
They could have many uses.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tactical muzzleloading under-folder!


----------

